# What is a LARGE vehicle?!



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just seen this; 'Renewing your driving licence entitlement for larger vehicles, minibuses or buses at 45 or 65' on the www.direct.gov.uk web site on the over 50s section.

WHAT is a large vehicle as far as RVs go?!?!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Invicta*. Anything over 65ft would be a little too big IMHO. However. The largest RV allowed at the current moment is less than 12 metres. Mas O Minus. :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Invicta.. 

I think you meant age 45 and 65, not length as JSW thought ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: It works for me. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

 Seriously though. Do I have to start retaking my test when I get to 45 or 65? :? 8) Or should I just carry on being as ignorant as I am? :lol:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes the site is referring to age and NOT length of vehicles!


----------

